# Goodbye Richard Bentley



## 111820 (Apr 30, 2008)

End of an era! Gordon Bentley has already left. Richard Bentley has now been made redundant. Christine Scott has gone and Nicky Scott left today on maternity leave. What are Swift doing to Autocruise?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

turning it into a subsidiary!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have not seen any official notice of these actions in any press releases or other places.Until this happens I will take this posting with a large pinch of salt.especially since this person is not known and unfortunately whether this is true or not we have to say that we seem to have a period recently of persons coming on here and with their available 5 posts create an adverse feeling.
If Swift wish to confirm these losses then that is fine. but wolf and crying springs to mind due to anonomous previous postings.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gee*

Gee,

I thought someone had died!

Trev.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

_Until this happens I will take this posting with a large pinch of salt.especially since this person is not known and unfortunately whether this is true or not we have to say that we seem to have a period recently of persons coming on here and with their available 5 posts create an adverse feeling._

What do members think about this. Me personally I do not like to see MHF being used as a platform for announcing things anon. Its a bit like buying or selling from someone on ebay who has no record of deals

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

honsec said:


> [Snip]Nicky Scott left today on maternity leave. What are Swift doing to Autocruise?[snip]


I know Swift work wonders at times, but I cannot see what the above has to do with them :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maternity*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> honsec said:
> 
> 
> > [Snip]Nicky Scott left today on maternity leave. What are Swift doing to Autocruise?[snip]
> ...


Maybe it is like that branch of ASDA where everyone who sits at a certain checkout ends up pregnant!

R


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> HI
> 
> _Until this happens I will take this posting with a large pinch of salt.especially since this person is not known and unfortunately whether this is true or not we have to say that we seem to have a period recently of persons coming on here and with their available 5 posts create an adverse feeling._
> 
> ...


Morning Stew

I agree entirely with you and Cabby.

Honsec may of course be 100% genuine, and everybody starts off here as a complete unknown.

Sad as it may seem, I do think "credibility" needs to be earned in a totally anonymous virtual community like this. It is just too easy for some plonker to come on and make an apparently genuine statement - with the sole intention of winding up the forum members.

Maybe a brief note somewhere to alert new members of the situation - or just let them take their chance. You can pamper folk too much sometimes.

My own feeling is that it would be a shame if Nuke stopped the 5 free posts, although I bet that would dissuade some of the dipsticks!

_(Assuming Honsec is genuine, I hope he will not take offence (as some have done recently) and will have the good sense to understand what we are getting at. It's bloody irritating when members spend ages trying to help with an apparently genuine and serious problem, which turns out to be an infantile hoax!)_

Cheers - there's my two pennorth.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


I'll see your two pennorth and raise you four pennorth.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> honsec said:
> 
> 
> > [Snip]Nicky Scott left today on maternity leave. What are Swift doing to Autocruise?[snip]
> ...


I thought a gentleman, late of the armed forces, alleged that Swift and their dealer did this to him !!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> I thought a gentleman, late of the armed forces, alleged that Swift and their dealer did this to him !!


You have a PM Brian (not about the above)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> _Until this happens I will take this posting with a large pinch of salt_


_
It's patently obvious what this post is, isn't it? I'm certain that checking the IPs will give some clue......

Dougie._


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

honsec said:


> End of an era! Gordon Bentley has already left. Richard Bentley has now been made redundant. Christine Scott has gone and Nicky Scott left today on maternity leave. What are Swift doing to Autocruise?


Turning a 2million loss per annum into a break even business!
There are many original Autocruise people left who are doing an excellent job but sometimes people leave thats the way of the world!
Peter.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You lot are awful...poor old Swift get blamed for everything...its a wonder you haven't blamed them for Boris getting elected....leave them alone already!!!


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Aytocruise*

Hi, 
The change started weeks ago when the new working policy came in and the old Autocruise gang had to decide if this was what they wanted, a lot said no. Christine went months ago.
Baz.............................


----------

